# Wine and Kindle and getting "Registration failed. Please try again. (99)" while logging in.



## mavavilj (Jul 3, 2022)

Wine and Kindle and getting "Registration failed. Please try again. (99)" while logging in. And the program will not log in.

FreeBSD 13.1

Wine by pkg install wine-devel

Kindle (1.16) from winetricks

Any ideas what's wrong?


----------



## dj015 (Jul 23, 2022)

Is it the same issue described on https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50471 ?

There are some suggestions on there that allegedly got it working.


----------

